# SVS pc12-plus vs. 2 x sb12-nsd



## Captain Edward (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello.
I'm looking my first subwoofer(s) for my home theater and i have some difficulties to decide the best solution.

Basically what i have is very small bedroom 3,60m x 3m x 2,40m (W 11,8ft x D 9,84ft x H 7,9ft) where i currently have tv, blu-ray player, receiver and pair of Monitor Audio rx2 for main speakers.
I will be using my home theater 60% for movies and 40% for music.

My next purchase would be subwoofer and svs website recommends 3 subs with MA rx2 and those are PB12-PLUS, SB13-PLUS, PC12-PLUS. 

Prices for those subs in Finland where i live are:

PB12-PLUS: 1600€
SB13-PLUS: 1500€
PC12-PLUS: 1400€

And my budget would be around 1300€

If i stretch my budget i could buy PC12-PLUS but with 1300€ you could get two SB12-NSD.
SB13-PLUS would be great for my use but the price is bit to high.

I looked some opinions about 1 big vs. 2 small subs and it seems that 1 big sub would be the way to go especially when i have only 3 seats in my small room.

I would really appreciate some of your opinions about this.


----------



## Sven1978 (Jan 20, 2012)

2x SB12NSD can't match for example a PB12NSD. This is a GREAT subwoofer for the money. It will save you alot of money. I have had these SB12 NSD myself (2) and I promisse you 100 % that 1 PB12NSD will outplay them.
The SB13Plus has been stopped for further production and costs the same as 2xSB12NSD in Norway. I can give you the adress, so you can ask for discount in Finland. The proof is here and I hope they will match the price for you. Lsound.no


----------



## Captain Edward (Apr 16, 2011)

So PB12NSD or PC12NSD would be a good purchase since PC12 should have very similar performance than PB12? And price is same for both models. PC12NSD would be a superior for me because it can be fitted in smaller space.

Is the PC12-PLUS worth the extra money compared to PB12NSD or PC12NSD?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Whether or not dual SB12-NSD can outgun a single PB12-NSD or PC12-NSD is really frequency dependent. Dual SB12-NSD will easily outgun a single vented NSD from 40-80 Hz, and match or slightly exceed at 32 Hz. From 20-25 Hz, a single vented NSD will still outgun dual SB12-NSD.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Sven1978 said:


> 2x SB12NSD can't match for example a PB12NSD. This is a GREAT subwoofer for the money. It will save you alot of money. I have had these SB12 NSD myself (2) and I promisse you 100 % that 1 PB12NSD will outplay them.
> The SB13Plus has been stopped for further production and costs the same as 2xSB12NSD in Norway. I can give you the adress, so you can ask for discount in Finland. The proof is here and I hope they will match the price for you. Lsound.no




Where did you get the info that the SB13+ is being discontinued?

I see it for sale on their site right now.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

raynist said:


> Where did you get the info that the SB13+ is being discontinued?
> 
> I see it for sale on their site right now.


The SB13-Plus cabinet style is changing, but it will be staying in the line-up. :T


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Ed Mullen said:


> The SB13-Plus cabinet style is changing, but it will be staying in the line-up. :T


Thanks for clarifying the mis-information!


----------

